# Is Kahr PM9 Junk, Sometimes Junk, Sometimes Great, or always great?



## cclaxton

I have a used Kahr PM9 on its way. It is Serial Number IA22xy (left off last two numbers for confidentiality)
It was Purchased New on 02/17/09. I will be the second owner. First owner says he ran though about 500 rounds and has never had a problem.

I talked to two local Virginia Gun Dealers and here is what they said:

Dealer #1 said, "I am ex LE and had two Kahr 9mm pistols, one K9 and the other PM9 and I got rid of them. They couldn't reliably load Hollow Point Rounds and would get caught on the ramp. I don't trust them. He added that he had heard the .40calibers didn't seem to have the problem."

Dealer #2 said, "The Kahr's are junk. You may find some used guns that were made when the quality was good, but the new ones are cheaply manufactured, and are problematic and not worth the money. He added that the .40 calibers seemed to be better."

My Nephew: He owns more handguns than I should say here, but he said, "The Kahr PM9 is the best, most accurate 9mm you can get for concealed carry. It is lightweight, fits easily in my pocket, and is reliable and my favorite carry pistol."

I am getting a very good deal on the PM9, so I am okay with the deal. 

Is there specific HP ammo I should avoid with the Kahr PM9?
Do I have a handgun with a serial number in the "reliable range?"
I have heard about the magazine issues....should I be worried about that?
(The serial number is current enough that is should not have the barrel issues.)

Please send comments and your experiences and recommendations, especially related to ammo.

Thanks,


----------



## spanish073187

My pm9 has a later serial number and it has been nothing but great. Very reliable with ball and hp ammo from 115gr to 147gr. The only issue I have with the pistol is with the 7 round mag, it does not load the first round properly unless you push up on the mag when releasing the slide. The 6 round mag works perfectly though.


----------



## Glenn-SC

I do not have a PM9.
I do own a MK9 and a P9.
Both have fed, fired and ejected both Ball and HP ammo 100%.
Due to their concealability these are my primary CCWs.
The size, weight and caliber are the best I've seen for this purpose.

Sounds like Dealers 1 and 2 were making more money selling something else.


----------



## pistolero_loco

*PM9 is solid*

300 rounds through mine, and it has been flawless. Very light, easy to conceal. Added a hogue grip for a nice feel. Going to add three dot night sites, like those better than in-line sights. Long double action trigger, needs practice, but is very accurate. The only issue with this gun is it is not simply to break down. Takes some practice. I chose this over Ruger LCP, S&W Bodyguard, Keltec, Sig 238, Sig 290, Kimber Solo and I am happy I did.


----------



## Shipwreck

About 650 rounds thru my pm9 - nary a problem...


----------



## recoilguy

Your nephew is more informed and has a better opinion then the 2 dealers you talked too. I would not buy anything from any dealer who was as wrong as both the guys you talked too. The PM9 is a very good and reliable platform.

RCG


----------



## Snubshooter

I've had and carried my PM9 for 8 or 9 YEARS. No problems yet but I've only put 3 or 4 thousand rounds through it.


----------



## hideit

my local dealer loves them and i am thinking about getting a CM9


----------



## cclaxton

This is very reassuring, as the PM9 is on its way. One of the dealers is the most respected gun dealer in the area. 
So here's the next question: How do I practice dry-fire exercizes with the striker fire mechanism? All my other guns are DA/SA or full DAO.
Also, carrying in my pocket without a safety sounds risky....I saw one recommendation to use half of the plastic gun lock that comes with the PM9, and just pop it out if I need to pull the trigger. 
Recommendations? Any accidental discharges?


----------



## recoilguy

Dont put your finger on the trigger, it will not go off. If you have to, practice taking it out of your pocket empty, until you are very comfortable doing it with your finger off the trigger. The gun doesn't accidentallly discharge .........the shooter accidentally fires it! Do not pull the trigger it will not go off. *Do not put *the plastic piece in there. That is not good advice in my opinion. Get a good pocket holster that covers the trigger and fits in your pocket. There are many good ones out there.

Dry fire......just like you would think, be sure the gun is empty and the mag is not in or is empty. make sure it is empty again. Point the gun at something not valuable, pull the trigger, rach the slide, repeat. As far as dry fire technique goes you claim to have other weapons so I assume you understand the proper technique for trigger control. Practice does not make perfect only perfect practice does that.

RCG


----------



## CPO15

Actually, you can re-set the striker/trigger by retracting the slide about 1/2 inch, do not need to fully retract the slide: thus, if you use a snap-cap, you will not have to pick up the ones you ejected and reload the mag.

I think you'll love this gun...


----------



## cclaxton

*Received new PM9: Love This Gun!*

I received the Kahr PM9 and shot my first 90 rounds at the range and verdict is in:
I LOVE THIS GUN!

I shot Winchester Whitebox, USAammo reloaded (mix of casing brands), old Remington UMC, USAammo HP, and Hydra-Shok 124gr +P, and not a single problem. Less recoil than I expected...in fact excellent control. And, the accuracy is amazing for a 3" barrel! The magazine locks in well, the barrel's finish is like I have never seen before. The trigger is smoooooottthhhh, and break is perfect. Racking the slide to do dry fire is easier than I thought it would be but it still annoys me. The inside of the gun doesn't get very dirty like my other auto's, making cleaning easier and less frequent. Love the Night Sights...great sighting. Excellent quality materials and workmanship/mfg.

Minor complaints:
- The slide release lever is really hard to push;
- The breakdown pin is really tight and requires something like a small screwdriver to get it started;
- Breakdown and re-assembly is more difficult than my other guns. (Getting slide release in and out is tough, and aligning the slide.)

Time will tell if it can't handle other types of ammo, but so far I am happy with this decision.
Pic shows my first 12 shots at 10 yards (30 feet)


----------



## Shipwreck

Mine breaks down easily with no screwdriver. Yours may be easier with some breakin


----------



## Rickfrl

i too love my PM9. After about 700 round i have NO problems or failures of any kind. What a great CCW piece. Good luck with ours.


----------



## cclaxton

*Worked through Kahr FTF Issues, Still Love the Kahr...ACCURATE!*

I listed the problems I was having with my Kahr under the Kahr reliability thread. But, over 100 rounds of FMJ, and 100 rounds of a variety of different Hollow Points, I am very happy with the Kahr PM9. I am still not very happy about Kahr's stated inability to manually rack the slide, and the problem of loading a magazine when the slide is closed and a HP round will jam on the ramp when racked.

But I found an acceptable workaround: I load a HP round manually and rack the slide by releasing the slide release before I load the magazine. I then load the magazine loaded with HP rounds. Every time I do this procedure, I am able to empty the magazine reliably.

I still would like a safety, but I got a Desantis holster that protects the trigger and the trigger pull is long enough to keep it safe.

I am willing to overlook both of these issues because of the incredible accuracy and portability of this handgun. I can get 2" groupings at 10 yards! I can cut a hole through the 10 target at 6 yards! I can't believe how accurate this little gun is. And, recoil is manageable and double-taps are quick and accurate. With a 7 round mag + 1 in the chamber, it has enough rounds for me. Also, I am not going to use any +P+ ammo in the gun, and although I have tried a variety of +P, I probably won't use any +P ammo. The recoil is significantly more and I can do quicker double-taps on standard ammo. The 147gr standard pressure HP ammo seems perfect for the gun.

Unfortunately my Kahr is out of commission right now: I was at the range and on one shot a casing blew out near the rim and the resulting explosion blew my extractor right out of its socket! The front extractor pin went flying as well. I never did find them. So, I ordered the parts.

I saw a procedure on the web of how to detail-strip the PM9 slide assembly, but should I try to do this myself? Has anyone here detail-stripped it and reassembled successfully? Should I send it back to Kahr or take it to an armorer?
Thanks,


----------



## jakeleinen1

Tough call, I generally say if a gun is on the "iffy" side (i.e. some people talk bad some people talk good) then I usually stray away when you can purchase things you KNOW are of the top quality, but thats just how I spend my cash


----------



## proscene

I purchased one 1/11, so far about 600 trouble free rounds thru it. Love it!!!


----------



## cclaxton

*Safety Warning: Do Not EVER use Reloaded rounds in a Kahr PM9*

This is now the second round that has exploded inside the chamber and blew out my extractor. The design of the Kahr exposes more of the casing near the rim than other 9mm guns and with reloaded ammo, sometimes causes the casings to break during the firing of the round. In the latest one it also blew out the small polymer cover and the gun needs repair again. This is the second time it has happened to me. I never have seen a problem with this ammo in any of my other two 9mm guns: FNX-9 and Cz 2075 RAMI.

I have NEVER had this problem with new ammo in the Kahr. I will never attempt the use of reloaded for the Kahr weapons.

Here is a picture of one of the rounds that exploded:


----------



## recoilguy

The guys at Kahrtalk dot com are very helpful and very knowlegeable on all subjects Kahr. They can be a gigantic help.

Talking to the experts is a good idea. It is always better to talk to those in the know then those just curious wnen there is a legitimate problem.

RCG


----------



## Cat

cclaxton said:


> This is now the second round that has exploded inside the chamber and blew out my extractor. The design of the Kahr exposes more of the casing near the rim than other 9mm guns and with reloaded ammo, sometimes causes the casings to break during the firing of the round. In the latest one it also blew out the small polymer cover and the gun needs repair again. This is the second time it has happened to me. I never have seen a problem with this ammo in any of my other two 9mm guns: FNX-9 and Cz 2075 RAMI.
> 
> I have NEVER had this problem with new ammo in the Kahr. I will never attempt the use of reloaded for the Kahr weapons.
> 
> Here is a picture of one of the rounds that exploded:


That is from to much Gunpowder. Be lucky thats all it did.


----------



## cclaxton

Happened to this guy too: Kahr PM9 Kaboom | The Firearm Blog

I don't think it is too much gunpowder. This is a USAammo reload. When I put a bullet into the Kahr PM9 chamber, it exposes about 2mm more than the other barrel chambers I checked: FNX-9 and CZ 2075.

I truly think that the issue is that the brass casing is stressed during the initial firing, and would normally handle a reload firing as long as the chamber covers the casing up to the rim. But if just 2mm is exposed, it is enough to blow out the casing at the stress points near the rim.

But, checking with the Kahrtalk is a great idea.

The good news is that no one was injured and the gun survived. I field stripped the slide and reinserted the extractor. I will find out tonight if it works.

Thanks,


----------



## Bisley

cclaxton said:


> I will never attempt the use of reloaded for the Kahr weapons.


I think that is an excellent idea...for you.

I own or have owned 4 Kahrs in 9mm, .40 S&W, and .45 ACP, and shot them all regularly using my hand loads. The only problems a hand loader should encounter would be from using un-jacketed lead bullets in the models with polygonal rifling...the same problem some have had with Glocks.

A properly sized and charged hand load, with a correct bullet and primer should not be any more or less safe than factory ammo. I go to extra trouble to make mine identical to factory ammo, as far as size and shape, and I have always assumed everyone else did the same.


----------



## cclaxton

Still can't explain why I have had this happen twice in my Kahr PM9 and once in another guys' Kahr PM9, but I have had zero problems with this ammo in other guns. It may be that some rounds have been twice fired before they were reloaded. Or, maybe some of the brass USA used was hand-loaded hot without them knowing, thus stressing the casing before they got it. 

But I keep coming back to the fact that the Kahr does this and neither my FNX-9 nor my Cz 2075 have any problems with this reloaded ammo.


----------



## recoilguy

using factory reloads, you would have to, to be fair and accurate in your theroy, have fired those same rounds in other guns. Seeing that that is impossible* I for one tend to think it was those specific round casings*, not the PM9. Many Many Many millions of rounds have gone through PM9's and this is not a common nor a reoccuring problem at all. To find 2 incidents on the internet, easy to believe. How many times has this type of thing happened in other weapons. I don't have time or the inclanation to persue that information but I bet more then 2 times. You have talk to exhausting lengths on more then one forum how you are trying to find the cheapest rounds to buy and use. With the rsults you are posting and this type of thing I would be more concerned with reliable, quality rounds at a decnt value then what fraction of a cent can be saved only to put up with duds, stovepiped and casings splitting.

I have shot hand guns for many rounds now, close to 10,000 per year. I have never bought cheap greasy ammo other then WWB which is too dirty, and smokey for my taste. and I have never experianced the cornucopia of problems you report. I have the much the same guns as you also. Buy good ammo see if it happens, my money says it does not!

RCG


----------



## Shipwreck

cclaxton said:


> Happened to this guy too: Kahr PM9 Kaboom | The Firearm Blog
> 
> I don't think it is too much gunpowder. This is a USAammo reload. When I put a bullet into the Kahr PM9 chamber, it exposes about 2mm more than the other barrel chambers I checked: FNX-9 and CZ 2075.
> 
> I truly think that the issue is that the brass casing is stressed during the initial firing, and would normally handle a reload firing as long as the chamber covers the casing up to the rim. But if just 2mm is exposed, it is enough to blow out the casing at the stress points near the rim.
> 
> But, checking with the Kahrtalk is a great idea.
> 
> The good news is that no one was injured and the gun survived. I field stripped the slide and reinserted the extractor. I will find out tonight if it works.
> 
> Thanks,


I have seen other reports of kabooms involving USA Ammo - on several other forums. I wouldn't use the stuff.


----------



## Russ

Kahr CM9 is the best pocket gun dollar for dollar. More accurate than Glock and you are not packing a brick.


----------



## cclaxton

Since I have been using good ammo, I have put at least another 200 rounds through it and NO PROBLEMS. I used CCI Blazer Brass, USAammo Brass New, and Ruag Ammotec Zinc-coated Steel. I carry the gun IWB except where I can't (Office, etc.), and it is at my side at night, so it seems to be with me all the time. It really is GREAT for a carry gun: lightweight, easy to conceal, safe enough without safety, and stays pretty clean after use. 

I do want to fire some more HP rounds through it to ensure its reliability with HP, but I do carry it with confidence.

Finding a way to carry an extra mag was challenging, but finally got a small enough mag holder for my belt. 

If I could improve it, I would add a safety and give it a short, light trigger with short reset. (Would I then have a Beretta Nano?)

Thanks.


----------



## sully

I don't think their junk many people own them--some LEO's use them. I think there tolerances are tight and the pistol needs to have a break in period.


----------



## DoctorBob

My son talked me into buying a PM9. His has worked flawlessly and he carries it al the time. Mine had some FTF's after aobut 150 rounds. Nosedives. And, the magazines would not drop free when ejected. It is now back at the mother ship for diagnosis and treament. I expected a $600 gun to run like a Glock. "There is no doubt that the Kahr is more difficult to field strip and reassemble. It is also difficult (or Verbotten) to sling shot a round (makes a tap, rack, bang difficult to do)

My vote is for all the categories in the poll. If you are lucky, you get a great gun with functioning magazines. If not lucky it could be a POS.


----------



## cclaxton

Remember the rules with use of the Kahr PM9 and it will be reliable and a great carry gun and accurate:

1) Always use the mag release to release the slide, and never manually rack the slide;
2) Never put a magazine in the gun with the slide closed EXCEPT when you loaded a round in with no mag and hit the mag release. 
3) Always use new ammo, no reloaded ammo. 
4) Recommend always loading the gun how you will carry it. I carry with it in 7+1 mode. I do this by removing the mag, putting a bullet in the chamber, releasing the slide with the slide release, and then putting the full magazine in the gun. I never have a FTF if I do this procedure. 
5) I use Fed Premium HST and Winchester Ranger.
6) You can use +P, but I don't recommend it. The gun is just too small for it.

I still carry my Kahr every day and practice with it every week.

Guns are like cars...gotta adjust to how to drive them.

Good Luck...stay away from reloads....trust me on this.


----------



## Russ

I owned a CM9. I really enjoyed pocket carrying tuhe firearm. The one mistake that made me an x Kahr owner was the after market night sights that Kahr installed kept breaking off. I will say Kahr customer service was excellent and they tried real hard to fix the problem. I am going to give the Beretta Nano a try.


----------



## crescentstar69

I must have bought a lemon. I sold my Kahr after putting several hundred rounds through it, many of which failed to feed. The problem started right out of the box. The gun jammed, and upon breaking it down, I was shocked to see the slide had shaved several long slivers of polymer from the frame. Per my dealer's advice, I cleaned and lubed it, and tried again. It ran a little better, but was still unreliable with several kinds of ammo. I was assured it only needed breaking in.

It finally went back to the dealer, who said it was fine, and claimed it was my fault for limp-wristing it. This was after he kept it for 5 weeks. I have years of shooting experience, especially with small pocket guns, so it wasn't my fault. Others shot it and had the same problems.

It finally started to get better, but by then, the lack of trust had made it impossible for me to carry it. The seed of doubt was planted. I wanted to love this gun. I needed to love this gun. It felt good in my hand, it carried well in a pocket, not to mention the fact that I paid a fortune for it. It even looked cool.

But, and I'm sure this will be knocking the hornet's nest, I found this gun to be the biggest and most expensive piece of crap I have ever owned. The Edsel of handguns. I sold it to a guy I can't stand, at a loss. I couldn't sell it to someone I liked in good conscience. The whole thing left me out several hundred dollars in ammo and range time alone, let alone losing money on selling it.

Bottom line, if I can't get stone-cold reliability right out of the box, it goes bye-bye. I'm not trusting my life to something so unreliable.


----------



## Thunder71

It does need breaking in, you let go of a very fine firearm in my opinion... far from a piece of crap.

Did you follow the break-in procedure at Kahr's forum? Seems most of the issues people have are because they didn't break it in properly... Kahr makes a tight weapon, not a loose goose like a Glock or XD/XDM (I have an XDM, love it).

It's small, light, precision made, and a workhorse - you just have to spend a little time with it in some cases. Obviously this isn't for everyone, and definitely not for people who want a perfect gun out of the greasy box.

That said, I'm always glad to find a 'used' Kahr at the gun shop because I have a good feeling I know why it's there.


----------



## crescentstar69

600 rounds + Continual Malfunctions= Piece Of Crap


----------



## Thunder71

Definitely a personal decision, and I'm by no means trying to fault you for yours... everyone has their own level of acceptance.

Did you give Kahr an opportunity to make it right, on their dime? Every manufacturer sends out a lemon now and then... that's what the warranty is for. How many Glock Gen 4 owners wrote their new gun off as a piece of crap vs giving Glock the opportunity to make it right with a new spring, for example.


----------



## crescentstar69

It was gone five weeks, and still didn't work right. That was their opportunity to make it work. Or not. It was returned "or not".

I'm happy for those that have had great luck, but clearly, many haven't. The happy customers always seem to insinuate we didn't do enough or give the gun a fair shake. 

Bottom line, I did, and still got burned. I still stand behind my belief that I would never be able to trust this gun to save my life. My peace of mind was gone, and nothing would bring that back. The damage was done.

I responded to an officer shot call, where the officer's gun failed and she only survived by drawing a backup gun and shooting her assailant. It was a big wake up call. My every day carry guns have both gone bang every single time I have fired them. The Kahr didn't. Which would you carry?

I'm not trying to be confrontational toward you, Thunder71. I try never to knock another guys old lady, his gun, or his pickup truck. But my experience was terrible. Glad yours was better.


----------



## oak1971

My Kahr MK9 Elite has been a very good companion. It was tight when new but always functioned properly. It's broken in now and just as pleasant as ever, just easier to rack.


----------



## thug23

Maybe I'm one of the lucky ones but I've owned my PM9 since 2005 and when I tell you I have shot over 13K rounds thu it without incident I'm not kidding. 
I think to be honest I've had one or two stove-pipes or jams since 05 but other than that this gun has been incredible and flawless is an understatement. 
Now with that said when I was first looking at these due mainly beause of the size & weight I found numerous posts by people from different gun sights saying it was junk but I took my local gun dealer's word and he said " I love mine and if you don't like it I will buy it back for full price". 
Well I know most people don't have a guarentee like that to fall back on so it was a no brainer to buy it and as of today, 7 years later I'm completely satisfied.


----------



## Russ

I owned a Kahr CM9 (low budget version of the PM9). In my opinion the magazine makes the gun a no go. I sent my gun back 3 times in 4 months and the nose dives would be a non issue in my opinion if Kahr would use the same supplier Beretta uses for their Nano when it comes to the magazine.

The whole magazine issue is very well documented at Kahrtalk.com but for what ever reason Kahr does not want to address the magazine short comings. 

Sorry my Beretta Nano is a superior ccw over the Kahr CM9 beginning with the magazine. 

Russ


----------



## Ricky59

My Kahr PM9 has been more dependable than my kimber pro raptor 1911 ..
And more concealable.


----------



## Blade

I don't know about the PM9, but on my CM9, when you insert a cartridge in the chamber, there is no part of the casing exposed. It is fully supported all the way around. I wonder if this is a difference between the standard barrel in my CM9 and the "match" grade barrel in the PM9? I would ask Kahr about that. 

Early generation Glocks were notorious for going kaboom, for the same reason. The barrel did not fully support the case. You could see a large section of the case exposed. But they redesigned the barrel and newer Glocks give much better support around the cartridge. 

As to the difficulty taking the gun down for cleaning, my CM9 does have one odd little quirk. If you line the notches up on the frame and the slide exactly, it is a royal pain to push the slide stop out. If not impossible. I found that when the notches are lined up exactly, the raised lip on the slide stop doesn't line up with the cutout in the slide. So I learned to ignore the notches and line the slide cutout up visually with the tab on the slide stop. The slide stop then pops right out with just a slight push. And when it does this, the notches on the slide and frame aren't even close to being lined up.


----------



## crescentstar69

I'm stating to think buying a KAHR is like buying a CAR back in the 70's. Don't buy one made on a Monday or a Friday! Mine was clearly an off-day model.


----------



## Blade

For those having trouble with their Kahr dropping magazines while shooting, I did some playing around with my CM9 at the range. With most autos, the magazine release is positioned on the frame, or recessed, so that it can't be easily pressed while maintaining a normal grip on the gun. But with Kahrs, the magazine release sticks well out from the frame and its positioned where its very easy to press while maintaining a normal grip on the gun. If I grip the gun with a low thumb grip, my thumb is resting right on the magazine release. I normally use a high thumb grip on my Kahr, with my thumb high along the side of the frame, just below the slide lock. But if I lower my thumb on the grip, I found that every now and then, when I shoot, the recoil would cause me to hit the magazine release with my thumb and release the mag. 

Not saying this is the cause of anyone's problem, but it's certainly something to consider.


----------



## BrothersInArms

I polished the feed ramp on mine(PM40), and she runs great. It's my main carry.


----------



## dondavis3

@ Shipwreck

Do you like the Kahr PM9 or the S&W "Shield" best?

:mrgreen:


----------



## ScottieG59

I read many reports on the Kahr PM9 before I bought one. I was very impressed during the initial break in period. It has been a very reliable, accurate and easily concealed handgun. 

It carries very well in a pocket holster. I also often use an IWB holster. It is light enough that my elastic shorts stay up fine. 

There are always people that complain vocally about products. I do not dismiss the complaints completely. Many have found the PM9 to be great. 

Right now, the Kahr PM9 is usually my primary carry gun. It is also small enough to carry as a backup. My normal carry guns are a Glock 27 or a Glock 19. 

One thing I want to note: I think one should never place a round in a chamber and slam the slide closed. The extractor may not be able to withstand the higher speed impact. I load my first round from an inserted magazine, remove the magazine, load another round in it and reinsert the magazine. So far, that works fine in all my semiautomatic pistols. 

One thing to realize is that the smaller the handgun, the more demanding the shooters skill set must be. Do not let ego blind you if you have a problem. 

Anyway, the Kahr PM9 has been great so far.


----------



## Shipwreck

dondavis3 said:


> @ Shipwreck
> 
> Do you like the Kahr PM9 or the S&W "Shield" best?
> 
> :mrgreen:


Well, things changed since my earlier comments. I had the shield for one week when I sold the Kahr. The Kahr was 100% reliable. But, I like the shorter trigger pull of the shield... Easier for doubletaps. And, the Shield has noticeably less recoil.


----------



## Bisley

Shipwreck said:


> Well, things changed since my earlier comments. I had the shield for one week when I sold the Kahr. The Kahr was 100% reliable. But, I like the shorter trigger pull of the shield... Easier for doubletaps. And, the Shield has noticeably less recoil.


Things have changed for me, too. I kept my Kahrs, but my favorite subcompact is now the XDs. It is the same size as my K series Kahrs, and shoots a .45 ACP with no more violence (to the user) than the K-40. Reliable and accurate, too.


----------



## dondavis3

In the past couple of years there have been some great small guns come out.

XDs in 9 mm & .45 - the M&P Shield in 9 mm & .40 - Kahr CM9 and more.

Kinda boggles the mind.

I like my S&W M&P 9c and my M&P Shield - I carry the 9c most of the time, but the "Shield" if the occation warrants.

:smt1099


----------



## S9999R

I've just been through the magazine feed issue, with a Kahr CM9 I bought a short time ago. I just found the solution, as well. For anyone with feed problems with the PM9/CM9, I would pay careful attention to how the last round loads into the magazine(s). I found that, on my CM9, the magazine spring pressure was too great - causing the last round to be jammed against the magazine lips with too much force. The result, in my pistol, was nose-diving and the round would jam solidly against the feed ramp. Note that this ONLY happened with the FIRST round from a FULL magazine - the other rounds feed just fine.

The solution is to remove TWO coils for the mag spring. One coil was not enough - TWO are perfect. I have done this mod with both the 6 round standard mags and the 7 round, too. In both cases, it all worked out the same. 

I now have about 240 rounds through my CM9, with (now)....absolutely NO problems of any kind. I have found the CM9 to be ridiculously accurate in my hand and actually fun to shoot. My last time out, I did head shots on a steel target at 12 yards, with NO misses.....and centre-mass shots on a 25 yard steel target, with 4 misses from 170 rounds.


----------



## Sgt01

The PM9 is a great concealed carry gun! However, it seems as though Kahr's QC has been lacking lately (again). Out of the 4 new Kahr's I have purchased over the past 2 years, 3 of them had to go back to the mothership for *serious* cosmetic issues ( gouges in the slide on 2, and deep abrasions and scratches on 1)! Kahr made good on all of them, but there's really no excuse for letting these guns out of the factory. I understand demand has been high, but I can't give them a pass on that, especially when we're talking about guns that cost up to $700.00 a piece. Hopefully, once they get settled in their new home in Pennsylvania they'll get back on track.


----------



## texagun

Sgt01 said:


> Out of the 4 new Kahr's I have purchased over the past 2 years, 3 of them had to go back to the mothership for *serious* cosmetic issues ( gouges in the slide on 2, and deep abrasions and scratches on 1)


Did you look at and inspect any of those guns before you bought them?


----------

